# Finally finished the dog carrier



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I finally got to finish the dog carrier I started quite some time ago. Am really happy with how it turned out, especially as it's the first carrier I have ever made.

Here are some pictures.

























I also made a small Dummy toy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brilliant work! You did a marvelous job.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

What a great job! I can see why it took long! It has a lot of parts!
Very well done!!


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Very impressive. It looks so comfy!!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

wow! thats brillant! , how did you make it?


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Wow! Great job I love it!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

bravooooo! it looks professional! how much weight can it hold?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone .

@theshanman97: I can't really explain how I made it as it's really complex, but it was for sure a lot of work!

@pigeonsheep: It easily holds Rocky and he weighs 3.6kg (8lbs). I am not sure though what the limit would be.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Very impressive!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

VERY nice! I am impressed!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome! It blows me away that people can actually MAKE things like this, great work!
Rocky looks so snug and cozy in it


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

That is just awesome! Great job, I love it.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

That really is nice! Great job you did on it! I've been thinking about making one. I've got a couple patterns, but it does seem awfully time consuming and a bit complicated. I'll attempt it one of these days. Yours really looks good!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

very very nice job!!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*LOve it! Looks comfy for ur chi !!*


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love it.


----------

